# Citro 1100



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

The CITRO 1100 is back ! 
Saturday October 23rd at the world famous Sabatona Speedway located in Mohamet Il. Race directions and the track can be found at http://WWW.SABATONA.COM 
The race start time is TBA 

This is a team IROC mini enduro race with cars and food provided by CITRO. Race fees are $20.00 this fee includes 6 new G-JETS to give away plus racing ,food, fun and one hell of a good time ! Teams will be determined by individual qualifying. We hope to see you there !

*Everyone is welcome to attend this race old friends and new friends !*

RACE VIDEO 






















TRACK ACTION


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pictures, but they still don't do this track justice. I have had the privilege of attending two of the Citro g-jet events. They have all been fantastic!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What???!!? The track is better than the pics?? Whoa now... Give me some time to get over how awesome the track looks in the pics before you lay that on me. My old ticker needs the time to adjust. I'm just trying to take in what looks like 3 different levels of banking, killer straights and maybe 27 other cool details. Very cool sightlines for the drivers and clever easy-reach arrangement for the marshals. Beautiful. Just beautiful!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rolls it is awesome track to race !


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I bet! I must've spent an hour on the sabatona website last night. The story is amazing too, with all the history and connections among the tracks and owners. Great stuff!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Urgent , we have 10 days until the race if you are planning to attend the event we would like to have you sign up before October 20th ! You do not want to miss this race it is one heck of a good time on one of the best H.O. tracks in the country ! We hope to see you there ! CITRO 

1. Galen
2. Lenny
3. Jaybo
4. Hollywood
5. Mike Block
6. Coach K
7. Travis
8. Chad
9. Bob M
10. Bill D
11. Jim N
12. Paul R
13. Herb
14. Todd
15. Randy F
16. Doug S
17. Charlie M
18.
19.
20.
21.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Two questions, how did you build the timing tower and who sings the song on the video? Nice track.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

1. the song was from U TUBE and i cant remember who they are just some blues band , but the song really seems to fit the video.
2. Len made the light bridge from standard modeling styrene. ( i believe )


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

1. Galen
2. Lenny
3. Jaybo
4. Hollywood
5. Mike Block
6. Coach K
7. Travis
8. Chad
9. Bob M
10. Bill D
11. Jim N
12. Paul R
13. Herb
14. Todd
15. Randy F
16. Doug S
17. Charlie M
18. Rosy
19. Jeff S (GLUESIDE)
20. Tony Varadi 
21. Tom Baker 
22. Wolfie
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------

